# Williamsburg Modified races



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR is racing our fastest class on our biggest track, Saturday Dec 10th in Williamsburg, VA.
Come and join the action, as we run modified [3 ohm magnet (ceramic motor and polymer tractions) cars] on Robby Whiteed's 6'x20' 6 lane TKO routed masterpiece.
Track opens at 8am, with tech at 11am, racing to follow. Check out the race report from last years event: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/4-16-11mod.html

Check pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html

MASCAR, Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

We raced our fastest class on our biggest track, Robby Whiteed's 6'x20' TKO six laner today. The track power supply was set at 20 volts, which was more than a lot of folks could handle, and the track call button got a severe workout! Despite some interest in shortening the race heats, because of the fragility of the cars and the heat they generated...we ended up running our usual 2.5 minuted round robin and the brutally long 5 minute mains. The casualties quickly started with Steve Jones suffering some pickup woes on the second heat of the round robin and retired for the day. James Kennedy also had car trouble in the round robin and dnf'd. Ronnie Jamerson took the round robin with 273 laps, Joey Cassiba in second with 267 laps and Dan Mueller third, a lap back. James also had problems in the B Main, and dropped out with gear trouble after going through several pinions in an effort to hang in there. Mark Smith and track owner, Robby Whiteed, battled all the way through 30 minutes of racing... Mark ending 2 laps up on Robby. Car trouble hit the A Main as well, with Ronnie having to swap arms after the third heat, which cost him 28 laps from the leaders. Dan had gear problems and we stopped a couple times to allow time to fix it. Tom Bowman was smacking the wall with enough force to push a rear wheel in on the chassis...didn't notice it that until just before the last heat. At that point North Carolina's Joey Cassiba had the lead by 21 laps over Tom, Jeff Crabtree back six, and Ronnie with Dan back another two. Ronnie's car was reinvigorated with the motor swap and he was gaining laps back. Tom had fixed his problem and both he and Ronnie ran 97 laps on that last segment. That put Joey in the winner's circle with the same Slottech ThunderCat that died on him at this race a year ago. Tom ran his Wizzard Storm to finish 6 laps back, Ronnie came back to get third, just 8 laps back of Tom. Mark Smith came up to take 4th from the B Main, back 2 laps...Robby trailed by another 2 for 5th place. Jeff and Dan were back another 2 laps. 

Our complete pictorial race report is right here: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/12-10-11.html

MASCAR Round Six, T-Jets on Tom Bowman's Virginia Beach HO Raceway
Saturday, January 7th, details here:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html

MASCAR: Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061


----------

